# WESTSIDE C.C. & USO C.C



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WELL EVERYONE MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR MAY 6TH 2012 FOR THA CONNECTION PIC NIC BY WESTSIDE CC AND USO CC ITS GOING DOWN MAY 6TH IN GREENSBORO NC OKA T. HESTER PARK 3615 DEUTIA ST. 27407 SHELTER #3 IT WILL B LIVE DJ TURTLE DOING THE SPINNING,FREE HOT DOGZ TILL THEY RUN OUT, GAMES, A HOP OFF (no pay out just trophys) PATTI DUKES DOING HER THING WITH SERVIN'EM DVDz ALSO ITS GOING TO B COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGIZINE. HOPE TO C ALL THERE CUZ ALL IS WELCOME CLUBS TO SOLO RIDERS AND THERE FAMILYS. NO DRAMA OR POLITICS JUST GOOD GET DOWN LOWRIDING FUN WITH HOPEFULLY A BUNCH OF INCHES LOL. FLYERS AND MORE INFO TO COME SOON FLYER ARE BEING PRINTED NOW...​


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T

DONT MISS THIS FAR AND NEAR RIDE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

YEah im there......but why Hester Park.......


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

cripn8ez said:


> T
> T
> T
> 
> DONT MISS THIS FAR AND NEAR RIDE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what's up homie! Hope to see u there..


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

westsidebagos said:


> That's what's up homie! Hope to see u there..


hope u guys make it down also it b hella fun.

t
t
t

hey this is gonna b nice tone WESTSIDE CC TTT CHARLOTTE/CAROLINAS


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

TTTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

yo thinking of getting everbody together sat the day b4 pic nic and all chillin u know get a head start like we all do at the O FEST?

here is a spot i found closest

*Amerihill Inn & Suites Greensboro* 
2600 Preddy Blvd., Greensboro, NC 27407
[COLOR=#49535A !important]* (336) 299-4612 *​​ ‎[/COLOR]


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

marked


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

C u there snow


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

cool deal its gonna b a connection for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Bump for NC


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

69droptop said:


> Bump for NC




:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

elsylient said:


> ttt


:420:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Up top again


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt

may 6th the connection pic nic cuz all is gonna connect and have a good time so lets make this connection.....


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

bigg_E said:


> :thumbsup:


U guys coming down?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> marked


Cool we talk more n ky few weeks bro... u still n i not bringin the hopper i migh bring kush still debating


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

83lac-va-beach said:


> C u there snow


Cool c ya then homie time to kicc it again haha


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :thumbsup:




:wave:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> :drama:


yo west good countryin?


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

tTt


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> yo west good countryin?


chilln chilln bout to go get some grub 
its still a go n the A.M.????


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> chilln chilln bout to go get some grub
> its still a go n the A.M.????


think so new cadi wscc baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> think so new cadi wscc baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:text me wut time we rolln up and out uffin::420:
gone to get my :draman


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> :thumbsup:text me wut time we rolln up and out uffin::420:
> gone to get my :draman



rollin up about 530 rollin out about 630


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

69droptop said:


> tTt



:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Tttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:chuck:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

me and a few of my westcoast USO will be flyin in to support our eastcoast familys


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

UFAMEA said:


> me and a few of my westcoast USO will be flyin in to support our eastcoast familys


thats way cool homie c ya then


T
T
T
T


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Good look Snow.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

low4ever said:


> Good look Snow.


cant do it with out u guys:h5:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Damn I get back from Korea n learn abt this..damn snow I would make this show now that I'm closer now(liven in GA now) but my girl is due around that time


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Damn I get back from Korea n learn abt this..damn snow I would make this show now that I'm closer now(liven in GA now) but my girl is due around that time


well dam stranger lol glad u bacc brutha. shit u n GA now man we need to get up shit if can make it down ill deliver the baby haha pm me ur number bro.

t
t
t


Tha Connection Pic Nic


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Lol right man I'll send ya the num...but hell ya I need to get the Lac out here n get the ball rolling again bro


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

I just keep bumpin this shit


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope to have my cutty ready


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

cripn8ez said:


> yo thinking of getting everbody together sat the day b4 pic nic and all chillin u know get a head start like we all do at the O FEST?
> 
> here is a spot i found closest
> 
> ...


Ill b there for sure


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Lol right man I'll send ya the num...but hell ya I need to get the Lac out here n get the ball rolling again bro



hit me up brutha lets do the dam thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Lowridazrey said:


> Ill b there for sure


cool


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

69droptop said:


> I just keep bumpin this shit


ill bump it also homie lol whoop whoop yay yay


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Im in, Ill be there!


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Lets do it up big homies


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::h5:


UFAMEA said:


> me and a few of my westcoast USO will be flyin in to support our eastcoast familys


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt dam may cant get here fast enuff lol

TTTT


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah i know but not too fast i got to finish my car ....


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Lol yea im tryin to finish one of mines also. u should ride this wayvone day bro. get a few cervesas lol


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Up top


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

69droptop said:


> Up top



:thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> yo thinking of getting everbody together sat the day b4 pic nic and all chillin u know get a head start like we all do at the O FEST?
> 
> here is a spot i found closest
> 
> ...


Is this the spot where every body staying at??


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

calitos62 said:


> Is this the spot where every body staying at??


so far as long as i know i got rooms there


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

plus its closest to the park


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe next month homie but have the coronas cold and ready TTT


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> so far as long as i know i got rooms there


What's the ticket per room??


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats a good question i need to go ahead and pay for my room


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Lowridazrey said:


> Maybe next month homie but have the coronas cold and ready TTT


lol sure but they b miller high life lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

calitos62 said:


> What's the ticket per room??


shit forget off hand but think like $50


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

What ever da flavor its alls good homie


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Lowridazrey said:


> What ever da flavor its alls good homie


Cool.deal tttt


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Still waiting on those flyers


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Should b today she has alot peeps she do for they b here patience bro lol she the best and the man lol


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah u right homie bet they goin to look good


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

westside and uso :h5:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t

THA CONNECTION PIC NIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

cripn8ez said:


> U guys coming down?


Yessir! RO will be there.


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking good anybody coming from gorgia or florida traying to get people to ride up there wit??


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Lets keep thiz on top


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t

for the best pic nic this side of the map!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Wats up homie .....


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Lowridazrey said:


> Wats up homie .....


Whoop whoop yay yay


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Wht a nite a paper dolls man haha tttt. got sum paper doll chix coming to pic nic 
also hehe WESTSIDE CC Charlotte does it all


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Lowridazrey said:


> Looking good anybody coming from gorgia or florida traying to get people to ride up there wit??


I think we r....


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Were they at homie TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

calitos62 said:


> I think we r....



MAN U GUYS BETTA COME? LOL


T
T
T


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Still not may yet dam im bringing 4 of my homeboys wit me thats 4 lowlows more


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

What?

Where?

When?



















Just fkn wtcha. See ya there.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> What?
> 
> Where?
> 
> ...


UR CALL AS LONG AS U PULL UP SO I CAN CRUSH THT REGAL LOL


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> UR CALL AS LONG AS U PULL UP SO I CAN CRUSH THT REGAL LOL


Like that?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> UR CALL AS LONG AS U PULL UP SO I CAN CRUSH THT REGAL LOL


Like that? 

...hmmmm


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> Like that?
> 
> ...hmmmm



LOL SORT OF LOL


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> LOL SORT OF LOL


Imma unbolt all yo chit befo we start hopping!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> Imma unbolt all yo chit befo we start hopping!



LMAO HATER LOL IM GONNA POKE HOLES N ALL UR BATS LOL


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Can't copy me, mufaka!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> Can't copy me, mufaka!


IM NOT UR GONNA UN BOLT SHIT IM GONNA STAB HOLES N SHIT LOL


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

Really looking forward to this one and the lowrider cruise is gonna be something greensboro has never seen before!!


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

When every one crusin that Saturday night???


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Yea, get that shit planned out w a time and a route for Sat night!














...please...lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> Yea, get that shit planned out w a time and a route for Sat night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tim frm old school pose to work tht out since he knows the area


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Nice! Fukkit, we'll all go crash his shop n bbq in his parking lot. LOL

He's cool as shit.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> Nice! Fukkit, we'll all go crash his shop n bbq in his parking lot. LOL
> 
> He's cool as shit.


haha yea hes a cool cat...


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

well b cruisin sat and sunday but dayz ???


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

we can but i was thinking more faded sat and cruz sunday u know like we use to on the shaw sundays haha


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> :inout:


Yo got up wit the homie comidian foodstamps he here today wit a show u wanna roll at 930


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> we can but i was thinking more faded sat and cruz sunday u know like we use to on the shaw sundays haha


So crusin sat or Sunday or bouth??


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

I say both


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

I'll have find me a DD to drive my drunk ass around on Sat. Lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> I'll have find me a DD to drive my drunk ass around on Sat. Lol


WHEN U DO FIND A DD LETS CLONE HER SO SHE CAN WORK FOR BOTH US? LOL


IM DOWN FOR SAT BUT I WANNA GET FADED SAT THEN SUNDAY RIP UP THE BULLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


T
T
T

FOR ALL US..............


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

lowpro85 said:


> :nicoderm:



:wave: u gonna make it down homie? all is welcome


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

THERE WILL B NO DRAMA ATTITUDE NO BALL BUSTING EGOS JUST ALOT OF SHIT TALK N THE PIT LOL THIS FOR ALL US TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND BRING ALL RIDER SOLO OR CLUB TOGETHER FOR A NICE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY GET DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOPE TO C ALL THERE WITH CHARGED BATS AND LOTS OF ENERGY TO HAVE SUM COOL GROWN UP FUN.........

TTTT FOR ALL US


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

ANY ?s CALL ME AT 704 2990847 BIG SNOW WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

cripn8ez said:


> WELL EVERYONE MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR MAY 6TH 2012 FOR THA CONNECTION PIC NIC BY WESTSIDE CC AND USO CC ITS GOING DOWN MAY 6TH IN GREENSBORO NC OKA T. HESTER PARK 3615 DEUTIA ST. 27407 SHELTER #3 IT WILL B LIVE DJ TURTLE DOING THE SPINNING,FREE HOT DOGZ TILL THEY RUN OUT, GAMES, A HOP OFF (no pay out just trophys) PATTI DUKES DOING HER THING WITH SERVIN'EM DVDz ALSO ITS GOING TO B COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGIZINE. HOPE TO C ALL THERE CUZ ALL IS WELCOME CLUBS TO SOLO RIDERS AND THERE FAMILYS. NO DRAMA OR POLITICS JUST GOOD GET DOWN LOWRIDING FUN WITH HOPEFULLY A BUNCH OF INCHES LOL. FLYERS AND MORE INFO TO COME SOON FLYER ARE BEING PRINTED NOW...​



T
T
T


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

cripn8ez said:


> yo thinking of getting everbody together sat the day b4 pic nic and all chillin u know get a head start like we all do at the O FEST?
> 
> here is a spot i found closest
> 
> ...


HOTEL INFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

rivman said:


> I'll have find me a DD to drive my drunk ass around on Sat. Lol


TTT thats wat ill b having my girl b driving but i b hitting swiches too bad i dont got a license anymore


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

But ill b there sat 5 low low deep.........


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Simon


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

golden age said:


> I say both


:yes: :yes:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> THERE WILL B NO DRAMA ATTITUDE NO BALL BUSTING EGOS JUST ALOT OF SHIT TALK N THE PIT LOL THIS FOR ALL US TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND BRING ALL RIDER SOLO OR CLUB TOGETHER FOR A NICE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY GET DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOPE TO C ALL THERE WITH CHARGED BATS AND LOTS OF ENERGY TO HAVE SUM COOL GROWN UP FUN.........
> 
> TTTT FOR ALL US



:yes: :yes:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

calitos62 said:


> :yes: :yes:


You bringing the 7?


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

rivman said:


> I'll have find me a DD to drive my drunk ass around on Sat. Lol


LOL...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

rivman said:


> You bringing the 7?


It should be ready by then....
:yes: :yes:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Cool. Maybe I can talk you into trading for a gbody. I'm suuuure you really want one. Lol


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

rivman said:


> Cool. Maybe I can talk you into trading for a gbody. I'm suuuure you really want one. Lol


Trying to get rid of mine...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Oh shit. U have it now? Cuanto?


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah cus it need it to stay in the club but need money to finish my 60' vert and the 7'... An also thinking on letting this one go..


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

If ya for real we can talk... Pm me ya number!!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Just sell me the 7 n you'll be straight.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Always have liked that LS but, I got too mush chit going on too. :sadface:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

I can do that to.... Lol


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

rivman said:


> Always have liked that LS but, I got too mush chit going on too. :sadface:


Chit tell me bout it..


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

calitos62 said:


> I can do that to.... Lol


Awe Sheeeeit!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

How mush homie edition


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

payfred said:


> :thumbsup:


west good doggy????????


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> west good doggy????????


Gearing up for tha big day fam :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

payfred said:


> Gearing up for tha big day fam :thumbsup:


Same here just messee up the elco in a vid other day haha dam think its gears but dam cold messin me up tryin to get caprice ready also all good tho life of a lowrider haha...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

FELLAS I'M NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT DOWN THERE THIS YEAR.MY WIFE IS RUNNING IN A 5K RACE FOR CANCER THAE SAME DAY.SORRY RIDERS


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT OLD SCHOOL WILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!
AND WE GETTING THE CRUISE TOGETHER TRYING TO DO A NICE AFTERNOON ROLL-OUT ON SUNDAY- KINDA LIKE A POKER RUN TRYING TO GET THE STOPS TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

OKA T- USED TO BE THE JOINT BACK IN THA DAY WHEN SHORTY WAS AROUND EVERY SUNDAY WAS ON.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> FELLAS I'M NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT DOWN THERE THIS YEAR.MY WIFE IS RUNNING IN A 5K RACE FOR CANCER THAE SAME DAY.SORRY RIDERS



dam homie:rant: lol well have fun c ya at ur pic nic then


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Old School 1957 said:


> TTT OLD SCHOOL WILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!
> AND WE GETTING THE CRUISE TOGETHER TRYING TO DO A NICE AFTERNOON ROLL-OUT ON SUNDAY- KINDA LIKE A POKER RUN TRYING TO GET THE STOPS TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND!!!


cool deal cant wait man its gonna b alot of fun and lot of inches haha get ur scrap plate ready for the non hoppers lol ttt for THA CONNECTION PIC NIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Old School 1957 said:


> OKA T- USED TO BE THE JOINT BACK IN THA DAY WHEN SHORTY WAS AROUND EVERY SUNDAY WAS ON.


YEA I BET I HERD ABOUT THEM DAY THEN BUT ITS TIME TO STRAT THE NEW DAYS TO COME AND MAKE IT LAST LOL U KNOW LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GOOD YR.

YEA TEXT ME NACHOS NUMBER AGAIN ALSO DOES HE WET SAND AND BUFF?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Old School 1957 said:


> TTT OLD SCHOOL WILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!
> AND WE GETTING THE CRUISE TOGETHER TRYING TO DO A NICE AFTERNOON ROLL-OUT ON SUNDAY- KINDA LIKE A POKER RUN TRYING TO GET THE STOPS TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T

FOR THE BEST GET DOWN THIS SIDE OF THE MAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> dam homie:rant: lol well have fun c ya at ur pic nic then



IM STILL TRYIN TO WORK OUT A WAY TO COME DOWN TO NC .DON'T COUNT A RIDER OUT YET


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> IM STILL TRYIN TO WORK OUT A WAY TO COME DOWN TO NC .DON'T COUNT A RIDER OUT YET



:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

OBSESSION will be there for sho!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

calitos62 said:


> OBSESSION will be there for sho!!!


Cool c ya guys soon


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> Cool c ya guys soon



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> uffin:


Whats good homie


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Wats good snow see u getting everyting together its goin to b a great cruise thats the best part


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Lowridazrey said:


> Wats good snow see u getting everyting together its goin to b a great cruise thats the best part


West good homie yea im tryin wanna make sure all is G and everyone has a great time but its alot of people helpin out and i wanna thanx them i have a good feelin this is gonna b great for all...

WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE/CAROLINAS


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

yo we have a cruz route our brutha tim from OLD SCHOLL CC has all the info it will b posted soon


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Cool chit.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

hno:


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin::420:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> yo we have a cruz route our brutha tim from OLD SCHOLL CC has all the info it will b posted soon


Saturday or Sunday crus????


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

calitos62 said:


> Saturday or Sunday crus????


u know sat will prob b a lil party at hotel like u guys b having it then cruz sunday after pic nic but shit we can cruz a lil sat also i dont care as long as everyone has a good time


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

calitos62 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:




:h5:


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

cripn8ez said:


> West good homie yea im tryin wanna make sure all is G and everyone has a great time but its alot of people helpin out and i wanna thanx them i have a good feelin this is gonna b great for all...
> 
> WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE/CAROLINAS[/
> 
> ...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NC looking good out there! Fred cant wait to see ya homie!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Wickeddragon68 said:


> NC looking good out there! Fred cant wait to see ya homie!!!!!


Thanx homie


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope to have my car ready soon havent had time too many custumers at shop


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

how many cars you expecting for the cruise?


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope that theres plentty lets start us a traffic jam TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

golden age said:


> how many cars you expecting for the cruise?


Im exspecting at least 50 at pic nic so we c.. who r who u coming down


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

i cant wait. I'll be there with Tim and the old school boys.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Got it marked homie STREET DREAMZ will be in the house


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

golden age said:


> i cant wait. I'll be there with Tim and the old school boys.


cool homie cant wait...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> Got it marked homie STREET DREAMZ will be in the house



cool thanx homies c ya soon......


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

gona b a good 1 

2 more months to get ready


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

am bump for Tha Connection Pic Nic


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Did yall already post hotel info?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

lowpro85 said:


> Did yall already post hotel info?


yea 2nd page i think


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Whaad up homiez can't wait to kick it wit yall


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

We cant wait also ttt for Tha Connection Pic Nic...


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt for tha connection pic nic


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:yes:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T~:yes:[/QUOT
> 
> u coming frm CALI I.E AREA?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

bump. is this a bring your own food picnic? flyer doesnt say anything about food or drank... just wondering if I need to stop at burger king before I come or what ttt


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

How about a roll call??

1. USO 
2. WESTSIDE
3. Rivman w IMPERIAL INDIAN
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.

ETC,ETC....


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> How about a roll call??
> 
> 1. USO
> 2. WESTSIDE
> ...




yea good idea roll call....

all the calls n texts ive got its gonna b a whole bunch cars..


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

OBSESSION CC just waitin on the day!!!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

God's Son2 said:


> bump. is this a bring your own food picnic? flyer doesnt say anything about food or drank... just wondering if I need to stop at burger king before I come or what ttt


there will be some hot doggs and drinks till it runs out 
if u get there late it wouldnt b a bad idea to stop and grab something tho 

u gona bring the tre or truck up there


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

85eldoCE said:


> there will be some hot doggs and drinks till it runs out
> if u get there late it wouldnt b a bad idea to stop and grab something tho
> 
> u gona bring the tre or truck up there


wont be the truck it needs a clutch, maybe the tre


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Lol


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt for the homies


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

SNOOTY FOX said:


> ttt for the homies


Thanx loco wscc and tha connection ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW "BIG FISH" WILL ALSO B COMING TO "THA CONNECTION PIC NIC" SO SHINE UR CARS UP REALY NICE AND GIVE IT UR ALL PATTI DUKES, LRM,BIG FISH, LIVE DJ, GOOD PEOPLE FROM GOOD CLUBS AND A BUNCH OF INCHES FROM THE HOP MAY 6TH 2012 GOING DOWN DONT MISS IT!!!!!!!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:run:month and a half:run:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok Dun Deal Big Fish is booked and on his way for Tha Connection Pic Nic dont miss this hella low low fun......


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Just Klownin will be in the house!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Cool see ya soon ttt for all clubs n solo riders...


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

43 dayshno:gona be down to the wire


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL BE THERE HIT ME 323-479-2387


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

big fish said:


> BIG FISH WILL BE THERE HIT ME 323-479-2387


Whoop whoop...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

whats the hotel info?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

37 days


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Where's the hoppers at?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

In Ohio...duh. lol


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Still working pn my cat for the show got it completely apart


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

rivman said:


> In Ohio...duh. lol


Lol. That's a good one. But yet very true


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol. That's a good one. But yet very true


Don't say it too loud. They might start getting that big head illness.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Lol. No way


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

I want to reinterate this one more time this is a Pic Nic family reunion afare not a show NO pay outs or things being sold just good fun wit our family and lowrider experiance lol c ya guys n few weeks....

thanx....


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Pinky foo i herd tht lol we have hoppers also marty just jelous lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

cripn8ez said:


> Pinky foo i herd tht lol we have hoppers also marty just jelous lol


Lol. Nah its cool homie. Chippers are people to lol. Matts going on vacation that week, so I'm trying to make it ,well see what's up


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol. Nah its cool homie. Chippers are people to lol. Matts going on vacation that week, so I'm trying to make it ,well see what's up



haha chips r n bags lol. let me know fam whts up. think u talked to one of my brutha about frame work n stuff look out for him


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Pinky scared...



















Bahahahahaaa


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yes sir lol


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Haha


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

Some of us from Obsession are going to make it up there but im not thats are busy days but we hope to see yall at are show homies


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

What up fellas, c yall soon


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

sedloc said:


> What up fellas, c yall soon



oh snap the wind blue n the homie west good homie long time no c or hear hows things?


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

*chillin*

been putting in a lil work, keepin it crippin






cripn8ez said:


> oh snap the wind blue n the homie west good homie long time no c or hear hows things?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

sedloc said:


> been putting in a lil work, keepin it crippin



fo sho lookin good loco. get at me where u staying now?


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

sedloc said:


> been putting in a lil work, keepin it crippin


thats is a clean ass ride homie:thumbsup:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL B THERE


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

3 weeks left 
finish turnin them wrenches and do n wut u got to do


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Damn, I still gotta buy a car to take


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

rivman said:


> Damn, I still gotta buy a car to take


:facepalm:maybe a bigger trailer for all them cars but not a car :finger:
ill take the fleet up there for ya if mine aint ready :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

85eldoCE said:


> :facepalm:maybe a bigger trailer for all them cars but not a car :finger:
> ill take the fleet up there for ya if mine aint ready :tongue::biggrin:


Got a 3 car wedge already.:ninja:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

rivman said:


> Got a 3 car wedge already.:ninja:


need a 4 car wedge now or jus take ur work truck


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, I got backup:rimshot:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

finally got the lac running and brake lines put on now jus need the top done and small detail stuff left lookn good for picnic


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Where da pics??


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

downlow82 said:


> thats is a clean ass ride homie:thumbsup:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

same spot the elco was at, out here in durham


cripn8ez said:


> fo sho lookin good loco. get at me where u staying now?


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Wassup bro,is this the hotel everybody stayin @



cripn8ez said:


> yo thinking of getting everbody together sat the day b4 pic nic and all chillin u know get a head start like we all do at the O FEST?
> 
> here is a spot i found closest
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Hawaiian Built said:


> Wassup bro,is this the hotel everybody stayin @



yea big homie call me if need more info?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Dats wassup bro! Sweet lookin Banner u got there


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

rivman said:


> Where da pics??


its jus a cadillac


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> its jus a cadillac


And stocc hehe


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

O'rly?? Lol


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> And stocc hehe


:finger:IM READY TO START CUTIN IT 
HOW LONG WOULD IT TAKE TO SLAP IT N FOR LAY AND PLAY 2 PUMP MAY B 4 OR 6 BATTS


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

whats good cant wait almost there


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Ttmf


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

idk but this place looks shady. its 45 to 55 per night. nothing but bad reviews.

the ramada we stayed at a couple years ago is the same price 53 and a whole lot nicer and is only 1 more mile away

what do you guys think?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.ramada.com/hotels/north-carolina/greensboro/ramada-coliseum-greensboro/rooms-rates?partner_id=&hotel_id=15450&srcBrand=&campaign_code=IP_Local&checkout_date=05%2F06%2F2012&brand_id=RA&children=0&useWRPoints=false&ratePlan=BAR&teens=0&affiliate_id=&brand_code=BH%2CDI%2CRA%2CBU%2CHJ%2CKG%2CMT%2CSE%2CTL%2CWG%2CWY%2CPX%2CWT%2CWP&iata=&adults=1&checkin_date=05%2F05%2F2012&rooms=1


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

We'll all be there deep so no need to worry homie  TTT


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

C yah sat


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

payfred said:


> We'll all be there deep so no need to worry homie  TTT


Lol you are right. I'm just saying it looks nasty


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

RyderZSource.com supports this show come check out the site http://www.RyderZsource.com


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

God will b wit u dont worrie lol...


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

is the windows & doors boarded up?


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

im going to ramada ......


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

OBSESSION is gonna be at the Ramada to


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

God's Son2 said:


> Lol you are right. I'm just saying it looks nasty


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

IMPALA JOHN said:


> OBSESSION is gonna be at the Ramada to


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: see y'all soon!!


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

See you all there!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

give me a card board box and im good


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Im campin at park


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

we gonna stay at the ramada 

Greensboro, NC









[h=3]Hotel class[/h]








[h=3]Amenities:[/h]
Business Center
Fitness
Internet
Pool


[h=1]Ramada Coliseum/Greensboro[/h]2 star rating 10 user ratings 10 user ratings 
2003 Athena Ct, Greensboro, NC 27407 
(336) 294-9922 Website 

Directions
Send to mobile


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

payfred said:


> We'll all be there deep so no need to worry homie  TTT


shit not worried about shit but my old lady kickin off in my ass for puttin her in a fucked up spot lol

if it was just the guys no big deal but gotta bring the family


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> shit not worried about shit but my old lady kickin off in my ass for puttin her in a fucked up spot lol
> 
> if it was just the guys no big deal but gotta bring the family


X67. Bringin the Wifey & Kiddos. & we familiar with the Ramada already, being that's the spot everyone always stays for The Cinco Show every year (except last year) anyways.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Staying at a shitty place puts a big damper on the weekend! :yessad:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Damn....dont tell me we going to be the only club staying at this spot... :facepalm:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

*you should have time to cancel and book to ramada. if you call ramada tell them you want the internet price-53 bucks. here is some of the reviews on the amerihill motel.... nobody is trying to throw a wrench in the plans, just want everybody to have a good and happy stay


“The absolute worst”*








Reviewed April 3, 2011
My husband and son traveled to a concert in Greensboro, NC. This room was booked through expedia. com. They arrived and had no heat, no drainage in the shower, the bathroom sink leaked all over the floor and front of the vanity when used, the toilet continuously ran, when neighboring rooms flushed toilets water bubbled up in the bathroom sink. The owner did bring a space heater (very dangerous to use) and was able to fix the toilet from running. My husband asked for a partial refund upon leaving the hotel the next day, but was denied. The worst ever place to stay.



Stayed April 2011, traveled wit“Worst Hotel Ever!!!!!!”







Reviewed June 19, 2005
*9*
people found this review helpful

I stayed at the Best Value Inn & Suites, June 17, 2005. It was the worst place EVER. The pictures on the internet are NOT the pictures of the hotel. This place needs to be SHUT DOWN. It is absolutely HORRIBLE. My roommate turned back her bedspread and was surprised by a SPIDER in her bed! The accommadations stated HBO in everyroom. HBO was the only channel you could get. There was also an empty pool with dirty rain water on the bottom and an old rusty broken down swing set. The bathroom was horrible. They claimed to have a maid service, NOT. This place looked like it hadn't been cleaned in months. It had an odor. The carpet was dirty with stains and was discolored. The linen on the beds didn't match. There was mold on the shower curtain. This place was the absolute worst. In the hotel guide brochure this hotel was rated 3 stars. This false advertisement!!!!! It needs to be SHUT DOWN!!!!! I would not recommend this place to my worst enemy. The only upside to this place was the receptionist was very nice. It such a same she had to work in that dump! This is 2005, there should not be a hotel that looks like this anymore! I'm sure if this place was checked out by the board of health it would be shut down.h family


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> we gonna stay at the ramada
> 
> Greensboro, NC
> 
> ...


changed my hotel to this hotel good spot c u guys there


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

83lac-va-beach said:


> changed my hotel to this hotel good spot c u guys there


booked


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


83lac-va-beach said:


> changed my hotel to this hotel good spot c u guys there


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Next time we need to tell them we want a group rate for all the binness we giving them


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

95 % sure we coming down from md. Cant wait


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

any idea yet on how many cars you think will be cruising? Tim from old school and myself are working on the cruise route and want to get an idea of how many. also, how long up guys wanting to cruise? two hour loop be good or what? and if you guys still want to roll Saturday night we can just roll up and down high point road like back in the day.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

golden age said:


> any idea yet on how many cars you think will be cruising? Tim from old school and myself are working on the cruise route and want to get an idea of how many. also, how long up guys wanting to cruise? two hour loop be good or what? and if you guys still want to roll Saturday night we can just roll up and down high point road like back in the day.


they way everyone is talking should b alot homie thanx:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO ADD THT HOTEL ISNT THT BAD BUT ALSO U KNOW HOW WE ALL GET DOWN AT THE OBSESSION FEST AT THE HOTEL AND RESON Y THE NOT SO GOOD ONE TO SUM WAS PICCED CUZ WE WILL B ABLE TO RELAX A LIL MORE FAR AS CHILLIN AND MESSIN WITH OUR CARS AND GETTINA LIL DRINKIN ON I DONT THINK THE RAMADA WILL ALOW ALL THAT? JUST MY 2 CENTS DONT MATTER WHERE OR WHO STAYS WHERE WE R ALL GONNA GET UP AND MAKE IT HAPPEN ANY WAYS SO C YA THERE. OH NEXT TIME IF SUM ONE HAS SUM THING TO SAY AS FAR AS THIS SAY IT A LIL SOONER INPUT IS ALWAYS GOOD THO EVEN IF ITS LAST MINUTE THANX:angel:

TTT FOR ALL US THT HELPED AND MAKING THIS HAPPEN FROM FAR AND NEAR LETS GET READY 1 MORE WEEK YAY YAYA HAVE A GOOD DAY ALL:wave:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

1 week left :banghead:
on a side note my gas tank came n 3 days early :thumbsup:
off to SC later today to pick my new wheels :naughty::run::drama:should b a nice touch to it


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Whoop whoop...


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Hopefully b there sat by 5-6 pm


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO ADD THT HOTEL ISNT THT BAD BUT ALSO U KNOW HOW WE ALL GET DOWN AT THE OBSESSION FEST AT THE HOTEL AND RESON Y THE NOT SO GOOD ONE TO SUM WAS PICCED CUZ WE WILL B ABLE TO RELAX A LIL MORE FAR AS CHILLIN AND MESSIN WITH OUR CARS AND GETTINA LIL DRINKIN ON I DONT THINK THE RAMADA WILL ALOW ALL THAT? JUST MY 2 CENTS DONT MATTER WHERE OR WHO STAYS WHERE WE R ALL GONNA GET UP AND MAKE IT HAPPEN ANY WAYS SO C YA THERE. OH NEXT TIME IF SUM ONE HAS SUM THING TO SAY AS FAR AS THIS SAY IT A LIL SOONER INPUT IS ALWAYS GOOD THO EVEN IF ITS LAST MINUTE THANX:angel:
> 
> TTT FOR ALL US THT HELPED AND MAKING THIS HAPPEN FROM FAR AND NEAR LETS GET READY 1 MORE WEEK YAY YAYA HAVE A GOOD DAY ALL:wave:



aw homie we been drinkin & smokin ridin and fightin at the ramada for years now where you been ??? 
see ya there ese be ready for me fool


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

golden age said:


> any idea yet on how many cars you think will be cruising? Tim from old school and myself are working on the cruise route and want to get an idea of how many. also, how long up guys wanting to cruise? two hour loop be good or what? and if you guys still want to roll Saturday night we can just roll up and down high point road like back in the day.


when are u talkin about riding ???


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

JUST BANG THIS N UR RIDES HAHA

http://soundcloud.com/cripn8ez/01-track-1-687/s-Q0pw5


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

look up the weather for THA CONNECTION PIC NIC NICE ALL WEEKEND WIT CHANCE OF T STROMS SUNDAY 30% MEANS NOTHING LOL


[h=1]Greensboro, NC (27401) Weather[/h]
[h=3]Updated: Apr 29, 2012, 9:05am[/h]
UPDATE DATA*Video:* Your 60 second look ahead | Caught on tape: Hail smashes windows 



_Today_
_Hourly_
_Tomorrow_
_Weekend_
_5 day_
_10 day_
_Monthly_
_Map_

*

Detailed Forecast
Text Forecast

*


















DETAILS








Today
Apr 29
Mon
30
Tue
May 1
Wed
2
Thu
3
Fri
4
Sat
5
Sun
6
Mon
7
Tue
8









































































































Mostly SunnyScattered T-StormsIsolated T-StormsPartly CloudySunnyPartly CloudyMostly SunnyIsolated T-StormsScattered T-StormsAM Clouds / PM Sun79°FHigh73°83°87°89°90°82°79°79°74°58°Low63°63°63°64°62°59°61°58°56°
​
​


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

*ay yo*

does anybody know where i can find a couple motors last this close to the last minute?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

look_what_i_can_do said:


> does anybody know where i can find a couple motors last this close to the last minute?


my boy has some motor prestolites brand new 150 a pop only has 2 left i can bring to uce westside picnic


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

USO Orlando,Miami,Silverdale Wa will be there!! NICCA!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> USO Orlando,Miami,Silverdale Wa will be there!! NICCA!!!!


Never heard of um lol


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Couple more days!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> Never heard of um lol


:roflmao:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
fucccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
dont think the lac gona make it homies it aint running worth a dam and no truck or trailer 
:rant::finger::barf::facepalm::thumbsdown:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

damn page 4 gett your shit right fellas sat comin fast


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

see everyone tomorrow


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t

tm on the road today loading cars


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

all washed up and ready for the WESTSIDE CC & USO CC THA CONECTION PIC NIC LETS ROLL WESTSIDERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

When is this again????????????


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

rivman said:


> When is this again????????????


Lol OBSESSION on the road see y'all soon!!


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

be sure to fill up that gas tank... gonna be a nice cruise


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

golden age said:


> be sure to fill up that gas tank... gonna be a nice cruise


:h5: :h5:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

calitos62 said:


> Lol OBSESSION on the road see y'all soon!!


You jotos have a safe trip!

Be prepared to leave that red one up here with me.:cheesy:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

rivman said:


> You jotos have a safe trip!
> 
> Be prepared to leave that red one up here with me.:cheesy:


hno: hno:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> USO Orlando,Miami,Silverdale Wa will be there!! NICCA!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Were here...........TTT


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

calitos62 said:


> hno: hno:


:rofl::naughty:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

rivman said:


> :rofl::naughty:


Are ya there???


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

calitos62 said:


> Are ya there???


Not yet. You?


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

rivman said:


> Not yet. You?


Yeap we here mane!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

USO and WESTSIDE...you guys did a great job with this picnic! Had a great time!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Only got one pic of some brown bucket that was geting a lot of attention.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hate I missed it!!! Post up some pics!! I can't stand it!!!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Pics before it got PACKED!!!! Good ass picnic and really coo peps!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

I know someone has a gang of pics!!!


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Great Picnic Guys! We all enjoyed it!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

1ST OFF WE WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE/CAROLINA WOULD LIKE TO SAY A VERY BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP TO MAKE THA CONECTION PIC NIC FOR COMING THT WHT MAKES IT HAPPEN SO ON THT NOTE THANX FOR COMING MAKIN THE TRIP FAR AND NEAR. NOW WE WANNA THANX USO C.C FOR HELPING US OUT ON THIS PIC NIC FROM THE JUMP,FRANK MAN U THE MAN FOR BRINGING US THE BIG ASS BBQ WE OWE U MAN but from now on i have to call u FONZE haha THANX BRUTHA, EVERYONE THT LENDED A HELPIN BIG UPS TO YOU. BIG FISH FOR MAKING THE TRIP, PATTI DUKES FOR MAKING THE TRIP , PHIL FROM LOWRIDER MAGIZINE FOR COMING OUT. HEY ALSO MY BAD IF I WAS ON THE MOVE DIDNT HAVE TIME TO SIT DOWN AND CHOP IT UP WITH U OR DAP U UP SHIT I WAS RUNNING WILD HAHA BUT ONCE AGAIN THANX TO ALL MEANS ALOT TO ALL US THT WE CAN C ALL THE LOVE YAY YAYA.IM VERY HAPPY AND WAS ALSO KINDA SUPRISED OF THE TURN OUT HAHA THANX AGAIN ALL. NOW WHO HAS ALL THE PIX I HAD NO TIME TO TAKE ANY SHIT I DIDNT EVEN EAT HAHA. THE RAMADA WAS OFF THE HOOK ALSO GREAT TIME THERE HAHA THE PIGS EVEN SHOWED UP TO MAKE IT OFFICIAL HAHA.

WELL IM OUT YAY YAY THANX ALL PIX PLS I WANNA C MY ELCO IN THE AIR LOL......

MIGHT HAVE MISSED SUM KIND WORDS RT NOW BUT IM TIRED HAHA NITE NITE FOOKERS LOL


WESTSIDE CC TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

cripn8ez said:


> 1ST OFF WE WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE/CAROLINA WOULD LIKE TO SAY A VERY BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP TO MAKE THA CONECTION PIC NIC FOR COMING THT WHT MAKES IT HAPPEN SO ON THT NOTE THANX FOR COMING MAKIN THE TRIP FAR AND NEAR. NOW WE WANNA THANX USO C.C FOR HELPING US OUT ON THIS PIC NIC FROM THE JUMP,FRANK MAN U THE MAN FOR BRINGING US THE BIG ASS BBQ WE OWE U MAN but from now on i have to call u FONZE haha THANX BRUTHA, EVERYONE THT LENDED A HELPIN BIG UPS TO YOU. BIG FISH FOR MAKING THE TRIP, PATTI DUKES FOR MAKING THE TRIP , PHIL FROM LOWRIDER MAGIZINE FOR COMING OUT. HEY ALSO MY BAD IF I WAS ON THE MOVE DIDNT HAVE TIME TO SIT DOWN AND CHOP IT UP WITH U OR DAP U UP SHIT I WAS RUNNING WILD HAHA BUT ONCE AGAIN THANX TO ALL MEANS ALOT TO ALL US THT WE CAN C ALL THE LOVE YAY YAYA.IM VERY HAPPY AND WAS ALSO KINDA SUPRISED OF THE TURN OUT HAHA THANX AGAIN ALL. NOW WHO HAS ALL THE PIX I HAD NO TIME TO TAKE ANY SHIT I DIDNT EVEN EAT HAHA. THE RAMADA WAS OFF THE HOOK ALSO GREAT TIME THERE HAHA THE PIGS EVEN SHOWED UP TO MAKE IT OFFICIAL HAHA.
> 
> WELL IM OUT YAY YAY THANX ALL PIX PLS I WANNA C MY ELCO IN THE AIR LOL......
> 
> ...


oh yea shit not bad 70 to 80 cars and bout 250 people for our 1st WSCC event yay yaya


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

cripn8ez said:


> oh yea shit not bad 70 to 80 cars and bout 250 people for our 1st WSCC event yay yaya


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

IMPALA JOHN said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:



:h5: MAN WHEN I HIT THE RAMADA I SAW ALL THE CARS I WAS LIKE TO THE LIL HOMIE MAN WE DID IT LOL THEN THE PARK GETTIN FULL MAN:thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Good one WS AND UCE,,HAD A BLAST AND THANXS


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WGCMIKE said:


> Good one WS AND UCE,,HAD A BLAST AND THANXS


always SPIKE HAHA


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:wow::wow:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> :wow::wow:


YO CRACCER THANX HOMIE U STILL OK N MY BOOK LOL


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

look_what_i_can_do said:


> View attachment 476306
> View attachment 476307
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

ok...here are a few i snapped...........

























Old School C.C.


AND HERES A FEW MORE.............


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

A FEW MORE......


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

AND MORE.................


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

AND MORE...................


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

good pix thanx brutha


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

YUP.........MORE.................


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

YOU KNOW I GOT YOU BRO.....HERES SOME MORE.................


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

MORE...............


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

We def gotta make this next yr, sucks we had to cancel at the last min


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

THANKS FOR HAVING US. A GREAT TIME! THANKS


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

u sure u dont have any more pics lol


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

We had fun out there got back to Orlando @ 6pm today!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks to everyone that came out to make this happen


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> We had fun out there got back to Orlando @ 6pm today!



thanx for making the trip good to meet ya homie....


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

renus said:


> View attachment 476963
> 
> THANKS FOR HAVING US. A GREAT TIME! THANKS
> View attachment 476964


anytime homie thanx for coming next yr will b better and sum changes ttt for THA CONNECTION PIC NIC


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

MAN I KNOW SUM ONE HAS HOPPIN PIX OR VID AND MORE PIX I DIDNT GET TO DO NO PIC TAKING SHIT I DIDNT EVEN EAT LOL DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO DRINK A BEER TILL 4 PM EATHER LOL TTT


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice pics RENUS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> We had fun out there got back to Orlando @ 6pm today!



TTT-Thanks Fred for showing us out of towners a good time.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

renus said:


> View attachment 476963
> 
> THANKS FOR HAVING US. A GREAT TIME! THANKS
> View attachment 476964


Thank you for coming! The deuce is really nice!



USO-ORLANDO said:


> We had fun out there got back to Orlando @ 6pm today!





TheKrush said:


> TTT-Thanks Fred for showing us out of towners a good time.


Happy you guys made it back safe. Love you guys Thanks for coming :worship:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> We had fun out there got back to Orlando @ 6pm today!


good seeing you out there joto. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

juiced 64 said:


> Great Picnic Guys! We all enjoyed it!


x2 :yes:


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

great picnic. everyone I talked to really enjoyed it. nice and laid back. hate the cruise didn't work out. next time we tell everyone the cruise starts at this time and you're rolling or you ain't


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Had a wonderful time hanging out with everyone. Very good turnout! Great to see all the homies. Everyone stepping up on their rides! Thanks again for having such a great event!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanx guys and yes cruz needs b dun maybe day b4 pic nic will work yea good c n all alsp nice rides hella mellow attitudes like all should b.. thanx again everyone. now more pix n vids lets c them??????


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Hehe


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

I wasnt gonna lose a drop out tht cup haha 1st beer of the day lol na na lmao


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Any pix of the cutty gettin it?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

http://youtu.be/eyF3FJNcSXM


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

LIL CHIPIN

http://youtu.be/yYz4chPLYV4


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

IMPALA JOHN said:


> :thumbsup:


THANX FOR THE HOT PIX:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

http://youtu.be/aDeHoZpW0ZE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

dam it i spilt my beer lol

http://youtu.be/cDTNrjxL1E4


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Great pic nic homies


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

sedloc said:


> Great pic nic homies


Thanx loc wish we could have choped it up more nice rag also.


----------



## big kuntry (Nov 8, 2009)

yo big kuntry reppin obsession thank you thank you very successfull loved it will make every year very family oriented had to much fun good job good job


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

big kuntry said:


> yo big kuntry reppin obsession thank you thank you very successfull loved it will make every year very family oriented had to much fun good job good job



thanx homie loc good c n u and chopin it up wit u c ya n aug so have me sum tht bomb ass chicin lol


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> look_what_i_can_do said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 476306
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :thumbsup:


thanx homie i just knew one of u was gonna pop up at THA CONNECTION PIC NIC LOL c ya soon also:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

once again Big Fish did his thing on vol 64 65 for WSCC and Tha Connection Pic Nic man this has to b the best pic nic this side of the map cant wait till we do it again next yr we all looked good thanx for the ones tht came out to suport yaya yaya


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

OK EVERYONE "THA CONNECTION PIC NIC #2 BY WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE IS GOING DOWN ON MAY 5TH FOR SURE MORE INFO AND LOCATION TO BE ANOUNCED VERY SOON HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE THIS WILL BE MORE FUN THEN LAST YRS THANK YOU EVERYONE LETS MAKE THE UNITY HAPPEN A GOOD WAY AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------

